# Che rapporto avete con il vostro pelo?



## spleen (7 Luglio 2021)

Ecco, dopo aver parlato di cibo, dell' adipe come andate di pelo? Glabri o hairy?  
E voi signore in particolare come gestite le gambe e le braccia?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2021)

Quando ero ragazzina e immaginavo la possibilità dei tre desideri, il primo era non avere peli sulle gambe.
Poi hanno inventato il laser
Altrove non mi creano problemi.
Sulle braccia, stranamente, ho una lievissima peluria.
Un uomo senza peli mi ripugna.
Se un uomo arrotola le maniche della camicia e vedo gli avambracci con i peli, provo turbamento


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2021)

Pessimo su di me a parte le braccia dove non mi infastidiscono. Per il resto laser totale.
Sugli uomini preferisco la zona intima depilata ma non è un problema se non lo è 
La depilazione maschile nel resto del corpo non mi piace. Poi se uno è glabro naturalmente non mi crea disagio


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2021)

@Brunetta e @Nocciola
Quindi il laser lo consigliereste? Io ho paura di dover fare millemila sedute e di non risolvere il problema (a parte il fatto che mi fa un pò senso utilizzare qualcosa che in qualche misura "brucia" alcune zone della pelle).
Che voi sappiate è vero che è controindicato sui peli chiari? L'ho letto da qualche parte. Ad essere risolutivi, quelli sulle gambe li eliminerei una volta per tutte. Quelli delle braccia non saprei. Ci sono, ma sono molto chiari (anche se in estate ottengo l'effetto opposto, peli quasi bianchi che spiccano sulla pelle abbronzata ).

Sugli uomini non amo lo stile "orso" (tipo che se ne vedono anche con la pelliccia sulla schiena, che proprio non mi piace), a patto che non siano eccessivi non vedo i peli maschili come un qualcosa che deturpa. Depilati (magari non gambe e braccia, ma almeno torace) non mi dispiacciono comunque, meglio nel caso in cui torace o schiena siano "tappetini", come a volte si vedono in giro al parco o al mare.


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> @Brunetta e @Nocciola
> Quindi il laser lo consigliereste? Io ho paura di dover fare millemila sedute e di non risolvere il problema (a parte il fatto che mi fa un pò senso utilizzare qualcosa che in qualche misura "brucia" alcune zone della pelle).
> Che voi sappiate è vero che è controindicato sui peli chiari? L'ho letto da qualche parte. Ad essere risolutivi, quelli sulle gambe li eliminerei una volta per tutte. Quelli delle braccia non saprei. Ci sono, ma sono molto chiari (anche se in estate ottengo l'effetto opposto, peli quasi bianchi che spiccano sulla pelle abbronzata ).
> 
> Sugli uomini non amo lo stile "orso" (tipo che se ne vedono anche con la pelliccia sulla schiena, che proprio non mi piace), a patto che non siano eccessivi non vedo i peli maschili come un qualcosa che deturpa. Depilati (magari non gambe e braccia, ma almeno torace) non mi dispiacciono comunque, meglio nel caso in cui torace o schiena siano "tappetini", come a volte si vedono in giro al parco o al mare.


Aa proposito ora che mi viene in mente, che ho letto di là, attenta alle bevande troppo calde, che possono daneggiare la gola fino a un tumore...


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Aa proposito ora che mi viene in mente, che ho letto di là, attenta alle bevande troppo calde, che possono daneggiare la gola fino a un tumore...



 speriamo di no, dai. Devo comunque fare attenzione, con la roba calda. Diverse volte mi sono persino scottata le mani con l'acqua di cottura (della pasta, ad esempio) senza riportare però danni alla pelle (sarò ignifuga, che ci devo fare? ), e spesso mi capita pure di fare la doccia con l'acqua a temperature che una persona "normale"  non farebbe.

Comunque quando sono bollenti le tisane le bevo molto piano , se poi consideri che durante il pasto un pò si raffreddano, non penso di correre il rischio di danneggiare la gola


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Luglio 2021)

Usti...il pelo ... argomento delicato...
Non li sopporto...io per fortuna ne ho pochissimi...
Sull uomo...li tollero.. abbastanza.. 
Se è tipo orsetto...scappo


----------



## Carola (8 Luglio 2021)

Pochi peli x fortuna 
Fatto laser solo zona intima braccia non li ho gambe pochissimi e ceretta 
L uomo orsetto no ma manco glabro un po' di pelo me gusta


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> @Brunetta e @Nocciola
> Quindi il laser lo consigliereste? Io ho paura di dover fare millemila sedute e di non risolvere il problema (a parte il fatto che mi fa un pò senso utilizzare qualcosa che in qualche misura "brucia" alcune zone della pelle).
> Che voi sappiate è vero che è controindicato sui peli chiari? L'ho letto da qualche parte. Ad essere risolutivi, quelli sulle gambe li eliminerei una volta per tutte. Quelli delle braccia non saprei. Ci sono, ma sono molto chiari (anche se in estate ottengo l'effetto opposto, peli quasi bianchi che spiccano sulla pelle abbronzata ).
> 
> Sugli uomini non amo lo stile "orso" (tipo che se ne vedono anche con la pelliccia sulla schiena, che proprio non mi piace), a patto che non siano eccessivi non vedo i peli maschili come un qualcosa che deturpa. Depilati (magari non gambe e braccia, ma almeno torace) non mi dispiacciono comunque, meglio nel caso in cui torace o schiena siano "tappetini", come a volte si vedono in giro al parco o al mare.


Io l’ho fatta ovunque tranne sulle braccia
Si la consiglierei anche se non è proprio definitiva. Ogni tanto un richiamo lo devi fare
L’inguine totale diciamo che non è mai proprio totale. 
Avessi una figlia e lei volesse sarebbe il regalo per i 18 anni


----------



## Lostris (8 Luglio 2021)

Sono laserata anch'io gambe e inguine, mi pento solo di non averlo fatto prima... non è una soluzione definitiva ma ti cambia la vita. 

Sulle braccia ho due peli che francamente non mi infastidiscono, le mie ascelle sono territorio praticamente glabro per natura... ma se non lo fosse provvederei.

Ricordo le estati al fiume e i ciuffi di pelo di mia zia evidentissimi - a braccia chiuse - da cui non riuscivo a spostare lo sguardo. Non so perchè nelle donne mi inquietano fin da bambina.

Negli uomini invece mi perplimono un pò gli estremi - i glabri/depilati e i bigfoot.
Però non essendo così legata all'estetica e dato che la conoscenza normalmente avviene da vestiti, se nasce un interesse immagino potrei andare oltre (tranne conn chi si fa le sopracciglia definite ad ali di gabbiano - quella è una cartina di tornasole che inibirebbe il resto )


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2021)

Mia moglie l'ha fatta ovunque, braccia, gambe, intimo e una volta l'anno mi pare abbia fatto qualche 'ripasso', ma forse nemmeno tutti gli anni


----------



## Carola (8 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io l’ho fatta ovunque tranne sulle braccia
> Si la consiglierei anche se non è proprio definitiva. Ogni tanto un richiamo lo devi fare
> L’inguine totale diciamo che non è mai proprio totale.
> Avessi una figlia e lei volesse sarebbe il regalo per i 18 anni


sai che volevo x mia figlia ma mi hanno consigliato di aspettare ancora un po'


----------



## Carola (8 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono laserata anch'io gambe e inguine, mi pento solo di non averlo fatto prima... non è una soluzione definitiva ma ti cambia la vita.
> 
> Sulle braccia ho due peli che francamente non mi infastidiscono, le mie ascelle sono territorio praticamente glabro per natura... ma se non lo fosse provvederei.
> 
> ...


ah le sopracciglia nooooooo ma come fanno ma nn vedono  che fanno cacare?????


----------



## Lostris (8 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ah le sopracciglia nooooooo ma come fanno ma nn vedono  che fanno cacare?????


 

Guarda la penso uguale uguale


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2021)

...durante il precedente lockdown ho sperimentanto e mai più palle pelose (intendo le mie )


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ah le sopracciglia nooooooo ma come fanno ma nn vedono  che fanno cacare?????


Sono gusti, come tutti gli altri, determinati dal costume e dal contesto culturale.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> sai che volevo x mia figlia ma mi hanno consigliato di aspettare ancora un po'


Si be ho detto 18 anni per il costo è per il regalo importante. Poi si forse meglio aspettare qualche anno


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono gusti, come tutti gli altri, determinati dal costume e dal contesto culturale.


O dalla comodità 
Non riesco a capire perché non possa essere una scelta personale non influenzata da altro


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> O dalla comodità
> Non riesco a capire perché non possa essere una scelta personale non influenzata da altro


Perché siamo immersi in una società e non c’è nulla che facciamo di totalmente libero.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché siamo immersi in una società e non c’è nulla che facciamo di totalmente libero.


Ok 
Non so neanche perché ho scritto il post


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, dopo aver parlato di cibo, dell' adipe come andate di pelo? Glabri o hairy?
> E voi signore in particolare come gestite le gambe e le braccia?


Accorcio per evitare di annerirmi troppo.


----------



## Vera (9 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> @Brunetta e @Nocciola
> Quindi il laser lo consigliereste? Io ho paura di dover fare millemila sedute e di non risolvere il problema (a parte il fatto che mi fa un pò senso utilizzare qualcosa che in qualche misura "brucia" alcune zone della pelle).
> Che voi sappiate è vero che è controindicato sui peli chiari? L'ho letto da qualche parte. Ad essere risolutivi, quelli sulle gambe li eliminerei una volta per tutte. Quelli delle braccia non saprei. Ci sono, ma sono molto chiari (anche se in estate ottengo l'effetto opposto, peli quasi bianchi che spiccano sulla pelle abbronzata ).
> 
> Sugli uomini non amo lo stile "orso" (tipo che se ne vedono anche con la pelliccia sulla schiena, che proprio non mi piace), a patto che non siano eccessivi non vedo i peli maschili come un qualcosa che deturpa. Depilati (magari non gambe e braccia, ma almeno torace) non mi dispiacciono comunque, meglio nel caso in cui torace o schiena siano "tappetini", come a volte si vedono in giro al parco o al mare.


Dipende dal pigmento. Se è troppo chiaro, il laser non funziona purtroppo.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Dipende dal pigmento. Se è troppo chiaro, il laser non funziona purtroppo.


Eh. Mi sa che sarei un po' al limite


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, dopo aver parlato di cibo, dell' adipe come andate di pelo? Glabri o hairy?
> E voi signore in particolare come gestite le gambe e le braccia?


Il pelo c’è ovunque e su tutto il corpo e me lo tengo.
Finora nessuna si e’ lamentata.


----------



## Vera (9 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Mi sa che sarei un po' al limite


Anch'io pensavo di non poterla fare, invece, tranne per alcune zone, ho risolto. 
Se fai fare una valutazione, ti togli il dubbio


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Anch'io pensavo di non poterla fare, invece, tranne per alcune zone, ho risolto.
> Se fai fare una valutazione, ti togli il dubbio


Quasi quasi...
Oramai dopo l'estate (perché  leggevo che  è  sconsigliato farla quando si piglia il sole), gambe e inguine.  Con il resto dei peli ci convivo (ci sono talmente abituata, che pensare di avere le braccia completamente glabre mi fa strano  ) , e sotto le ascelle vado di rasoio . In effetti, sarebbe una schiavitù in meno


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2021)

Il triangolo è un segnale di pericolo


----------



## ologramma (11 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, dopo aver parlato di cibo, dell' adipe come andate di pelo? Glabri o hairy?
> E voi signore in particolare come gestite le gambe e le braccia?


mai avuto problemi di pelo solo mi dispiace per la testa lì piano piano si sono diradati  , ricordi una signora mentre passavo sotto la sua finestra mi chiamò per nome e mi disse sai che inizia a vedersi il ginocchietto?
Intendeva che  il sopra della testa si stava  spopolando , la caduta è avvenuta piano piano  , ora arrestata  ma è sempre evidente


----------



## Cattivik (16 Luglio 2021)

... ok ho capito che 3/4 delle donne del forum non fa per me...

Cattivik.

Al restante quarto mi sa che sto sulle palle a prescindere dal pelo....


----------



## Lostris (16 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... ok ho capito che 3/4 delle donne del forum non fa per me...
> 
> Cattivik.
> 
> Al restante quarto mi sa che sto sulle palle a prescindere dal pelo....


Non fa per te perché si depilano e a te piace farci le treccine?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... ok ho capito che 3/4 delle donne del forum non fa per me...
> 
> Cattivik.
> 
> Al restante quarto mi sa che sto sulle palle a prescindere dal pelo....


Ti piace accarezzare la micia?


----------



## Cattivik (17 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti piace accarezzare la micia?


... se ben curata perché no... e soprattutto che non graffi... 



Lostris ha detto:


> Non fa per te perché si depilano e a te piace farci le treccine?


Sono old stile... bigodini... 

Cattivik 

P. S. Ma nel DDL Zan rientra anche il mio genere


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... se ben curata perché no... e soprattutto che non graffi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sei una minoranza discriminata, a meno che tu non voglia fare lo stilista


----------



## Cattivik (17 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei una minoranza discriminata, a meno che tu non voglia fare lo stilista


... io non ho bisogno di fare lo stilista... Io sono lo Stile

Cattivik sborone...


----------



## Cattivik (18 Luglio 2021)

... che te ridi @Brunetta ...

Che ne dici di una cena io e te... o volano coltelli come fossero mosche o torni a casa ripetendo... "dicevano che è impossibile ma io ho toccato il cielo..."

Cattivik che lancia il guanto...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... che te ridi @Brunetta ...
> 
> Che ne dici di una cena io e te... o volano coltelli come fossero mosche o torni a casa ripetendo... "dicevano che è impossibile ma io ho toccato il cielo..."
> 
> Cattivik che lancia il guanto...


Gioia bella, sono vecchia. Non ti interesso.


----------



## Cattivik (18 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gioia bella, sono vecchia. Non ti interesso.


Gioia... tutto da verificare
bella... come sopra fatto salvo ti manchi qualche diotria.
vecchia... gaina vegia fa bun brooo

... almeno lasciatemi decidere cosa mi interessa o no...

Cattivik


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Gioia... tutto da verificare
> bella... come sopra fatto salvo ti manchi qualche diotria.
> vecchia... gaina vegia fa bun brooo
> 
> ...


“Gioia bella” è materno


----------



## Cattivik (18 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Gioia bella” è materno


... di mamma ce n'è una sola... 

Sul resto glissi 

Suvvia Brunetta che si spaventa per così poco... 

Cattivik


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... di mamma ce n'è una sola...
> 
> Sul resto glissi
> 
> ...


Voglio evitare che ti possa spaventare tu


----------



## Cattivik (18 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio evitare che ti possa spaventare tu


... io ho visto cose che voi umani manco vi immaginate... 

Cattivik

P. S. Tu porta il limone che io porto il pepe...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... io ho visto cose che voi umani manco vi immaginate...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P. S. Tu porta il limone che io porto il pepe...


Appena ho letto limone...ho pensato alla tequila 
Ma il pepe non serve...ma il sale

Ho dei problemi????


----------



## Cattivik (18 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appena ho letto limone...ho pensato alla tequila
> Ma il pepe non serve...ma il sale
> 
> Ho dei problemi????


Chi non li ha... Il guaio è crearseli quando non ci sono... 

Cattivik. 

Buona la tequila...


----------



## Lostris (18 Luglio 2021)




----------



## Cattivik (18 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 9593


Ma lei ha pagato il biglietto... 

Cattivik maschera


----------



## Lostris (18 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ma lei ha pagato il biglietto...
> 
> Cattivik maschera


Io sono come i Lannister…


Lostris che “screma” tramite citazioni


----------



## Cattivik (19 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io sono come i Lannister…
> 
> 
> Lostris che “screma” tramite citazioni


... so essere paziente... 

Cattivik

... “Mostra che le loro parole possono ferirti, e non sarai più libero dalla derisione. Se proprio vogliono darti un nome, accettalo, fallo tuo, in modo che poi non possano mai più usarlo per farti del male.”


----------



## Homer (19 Luglio 2021)

Io ho fatto il laser in testa 
Niente più ripasso annuale


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2021)

Se vuoi io posso farti una donazione


----------

